# Status of Series 3 Release



## getgray (Mar 2, 2006)

Has anyone heard any new information on the series 3 release? 

Release target date?

Holdups?

Roadblocks?


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

The only thing TiVo has said is that it will be released in the second half of this year. So far there are no reported holdups.


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

Tivo Series 3 gets thumbs up from CableLabs and 180-hr Series 2 box disappears


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

On Gizmodo they said maybe the removal of the enhanced series 2 was to put all focus on getting the series 3 out the door, this would be ideal IMHO. I would really love to get my hands on a series 3 ASAP!
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-ent...ets-approved-series-25-gets-canned-165357.php


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

I guess that didn't pan out since the S2 DT is out today. Crap. I hope that doesn't mean the S3 is not coming out sooner, rather than later, I was really hoping all of this 'passing cable labs cert' talk was improving the delivery date....

B


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

I am with you I would really like to have a Series 3 under my TV about 3 months ago!!!


----------



## DVRaholic (Mar 28, 2004)

Press Release from Tivo ....

http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_88.html


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

DVRaholic said:


> Press Release from Tivo ....
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_88.html


----------



## kenyjr (May 28, 2005)

I just got a email from tivo telling me i can get the s2dt for 254.00


----------



## DVRaholic (Mar 28, 2004)

This new Tivo is Crap, It does not support cable card so It can Only record 1 Digital Channel at a time!!!! It can record Only 2 Analog (basic cable) or 1 analog + 1 digital at the same time! Cablevision in my area has gone all digital so this Tivo-DT is USELESS to me!! :down: 

Bring on the Series 3 already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

DVRaholic said:


> This new Tivo is Crap, It does not support cable card so It can Only record 1 Digital Channel at a time!!!! It can record Only 2 Analog (basic cable) or 1 analog + 1 digital at the same time! Cablevision in my area has gone all digital so this Tivo-DT is USELESS to me!! :down:
> 
> Bring on the Series 3 already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tell us how you really feel


----------



## DVRaholic (Mar 28, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> tell us how you really feel


----------

